# Sweet Genes Rattery



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I plan on getting more rats in the future, and I want to look into good breeders ahead of time. So far the only one I can find near me (like ten minutes away!) is Sweet Genes. Does anyone have any experience with this rattery? Also are there any other breeders in the Chicago area? Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AlexP (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have personal experience with them EJ, but I've noticed a couple of things. Sweet Genes does not have a lot of information on her website, has no health tracking information, no rainbow bridge, no pedigrees, and no pages with her current population. All of those are considered to be very big red flags. I do know of a couple of other breeders in the general area though, both of whom I've known for a long time online and who are both very good, reputable and extremely well respected by other reputable breeders. Here are their websites: http://www.moonlitwatersrattery.com/ and http://dazzlemerats.com/ .


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Agreed with Alex. Not much information at all. Pedigree information is important, otherwise you're likely just working with a glorified BYB.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I never really thought about how there wasn't much information, I guess I got too distracted by the cute background.  However she did say she would give any pedigree information on request, but I wonder why she wouldn't just post it. Thank you both! I'm looking into Moonlit Waters Rattery currently because it's fairly close to me.


----------



## AlexP (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, I wonder if she actually would give it on request...it definitely makes you wonder, like you said. Oh good! MWR is awesome .


----------



## katebaby2 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Sweet Genes*

Hi all. I have experience with Sweet Genes. Got two males from Debbie. Read up on her on the net....very dedicated, very experienced. Can't comment on her website....she must be busy. But nothing but great experiences with our rats. Getting three more this fall from her. You won't go wrong...


----------



## Ratmom104 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey!

for my birthday this summer, I got two girls from Sweet Genes from their February 28 litter this year. I have had zero aggression problems, they are loyal and very friendly, and have never bit anything besides their food, chew toys and my band-aids. They are the sweetest little creatures!


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Ratmom104 said:


> Hey!
> 
> for my birthday this summer, I got two girls from Sweet Genes from their February 28 litter this year. I have had zero aggression problems, they are loyal and very friendly, and have never bit anything besides their food, chew toys and my band-aids. They are the sweetest little creatures!


Thanks for the update, this thread is 7 years old!
they must be very experienced breeders by now then?


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

a1phanine said:


> Thanks for the update, this thread is 7 years old!
> they must be very experienced breeders by now then?


It looks like they're actually closed now, according to their website and FB. Moonlit Waters Rattery - Other Pets


----------

